# When to use a straight bit or spiral?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I’m buying and researching the incra wood hinge system / jig. I know they recommend bits and even have kits with straight bits (2 flute). I already own the straight bits I would need as spiral up-cuts. Is there ever a time that you would want to use a standard straight cut bit over a spiral bit? So far I’m been happy with how my spirals cut. 

Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Any time you can use a router bit that looks like a drill bit it will always do a better job than a standard straight bit... 

The skew angle of the router bit will always give a nice and clean cut.


=======


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I figured that Bj. Thanks!


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> Is there ever a time that you would want to use a standard straight cut bit over a spiral bit?


yes, when you want to preserve your Spiral for high end jobs and use Straight for junk like MDF and Ply.


----------

